# PowerMax 726 TE



## SimplicityFan (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey Everyone, Picked up a PowerMax 726 TE (PowerMax 6000 is the same machine) in excellent condition last summer and just getting around to looking at it now. Not to tell you something you might already know but it is a kind of rare 2 cycle machine that was only produced from 2004 till I believe 2008. It has some carb issues and the dreaded plastic carb. I'm told this is a good machine with plenty of torque, any body have experience with one? As far as carbs go I want to upgrade to the metal version. Looking online they seem to be hard to locate. Any suggestions for an online source for that carb? or would I be better off going to my local Toro dealer. Any body with experience with this machine that could offer any feedback or suggestions I would be interested in hearing it. Thanks fellas


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I believe the part number for the plastic carb is 801255 which has been superceded by 801396.

There are plenty of aftermarket versions of 801396 if you want to try your luck on Amazon/ebay.

A real Briggs 801396 is ~$115-$150.

I haven't owned a 726TE/6000 yet but it's on my radar. I have owned several Snow Commanders with the same engine, though.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

I have a powermax 6000 the newer version of the machine that I picked up earlier this year, mine has loads of torque and starts 1st pull with 1 prime almost every time. I would say it’s comparable to an hmsk80


----------



## jkp (Dec 15, 2019)

SimplicityFan said:


> Hey Everyone, Picked up a PowerMax 726 TE (PowerMax 6000 is the same machine) in excellent condition last summer and just getting around to looking at it now. Not to tell you something you might already know but it is a kind of rare 2 cycle machine that was only produced from 2004 till I believe 2008. It has some carb issues and the dreaded plastic carb. I'm told this is a good machine with plenty of torque, any body have experience with one? As far as carbs go I want to upgrade to the metal version. Looking online they seem to be hard to locate. Any suggestions for an online source for that carb? or would I be better off going to my local Toro dealer. Any body with experience with this machine that could offer any feedback or suggestions I would be interested in hearing it. Thanks fellas


I`ve had mine since Dec 2003.... has never let me down, has been capable of handling anything Western NY throws at it. Only failure was electric start. I have always used high quality 2 cycle oil, non ethanol fuel. Original carb ( knock on wood ! ) Has not only kept a fairly long driveway clear, but has cut many a deep dog path in the back yard. I think great machine, vary unique !


----------



## jkp (Dec 15, 2019)

meant very unique !


----------

